# My human has insulted me!!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear PF Friends,

I can't believe what my Human has done ......... it all started
yesterday when I got home from my 'hairdresser'........My human always takes pictures of me because I am so pretty, but this time she just shook her head and said "MOLLY! You are getting FAT!"
I just found out what that means...............it means she is refusing to share her food with me!! She said "No Molly" and refused to share her lunch with me! She broke my heart! I even gave her my best 'Pleading Puppy' look, and she IGNORED ME!!!!
She says she loves me, but where's the food?!!! She knows I'm a picky eater, so I guess I will go on a Dog Food Strike until she gives in.......:eyebrows:

HOW DARE SHE CALL ME FAT!!!!

Your PF Friend,
MOLLY


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

So funny! Callie shares Molly's dilemma! She has been cut off from "sharing" and her accusing, hurt puppy eyes say it all. Unfortunately, a long cold snowy NY winter resulted in fewer shorter walks, little exercise and a quickly growing poodle rear end! We've even resorted to making up a game where she has to run up and down the stairs!
Poor Molly, poor Callie!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Molly...you are a VERY pretty girly, but you are a tad portly. Mommy is right. Don't be insulted...you are still a pretty young lady.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My Beloved Molly, 

You are NOT fat, you are phat (which I am told means really good looking or something). 

As far as I'm concerned, you are still the most beautiful lady in my world and I love that there's more of you to love.

Very much yours, 

Bug


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my Molly.... Losing weight is hard work...I am sorry that you feel deprived. Your mom wants you to be around a long, long time....so it has to be done. Tell her that veggies are ok!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I said I would never let any dog of mine get fat.......boy do I have to eat my words! It seemed to just creep up on her and it's all my fault ...........she gained a whole lb in one month from me just letting her finish my plate!!! (without adjusting her other intake of food) I can't believe how just one pound REALLY shows on a small dog!!!! I'd slap myself with a wet noodle, but I'm afraid Molly might eat it Hahaha!!!!!


What's funny is she has a 'paunch' just like we women get as we get older!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, Mollie. Tell your human chubby girls are just as beautiful as chunky monkeys. If it makes you feel any better Bonnie has been on a strict diet, too. She is just as incensed as you are. She may even need to go on that yechy diet food.  sigh.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'd slap myself with a wet noodle, but I'm afraid Molly might eat it Hahaha!!!!!


You are hilarious! Don't tell Molly this and sometimes you can pull one over on them by having a dish of their kibble/food on the table and feeding them from that to help avoid the puppy version of the Dr. Spock mind meld.

Good luck Molly. I am also working on losing some weight.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh Molly!! Look at that cute chubby booty!!!! And that round round round belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooo cute! Hehehehehe  

But don't be mad at yo mamma, she only wants what's best for you. She wants you to be a healthy princess! 

But believe me, you look precious and beautiful either way!!!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Heeheehee! Poor little princess! It's so hard to not give in isn't it! It's my big boy Billy who does the sad poodle eyes if he doesn't get a titbit! It's for her own good though,poor old Molly!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Molly, you are always beautiful but I have to agree with your Mum - you are looking positively portly! Poppy and Sophy get a little more veg and little less high calorie stuff when the tuck begins to vanish - green beans are a favourite treat, fortunately.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Voluptuous, a beautiful armful, perfectly plump, yes. Fat, absolutely not. (But I'm afraid the diet is a good idea, sweetie.)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Molly, you little Rubenesque beauty, you are _still _a cutie!! Here in the northeast a bit of added "winter insulation" is pretty standard. But since you live in bikini land, a few bites less of this or that, an extra bit of walking, and there will soon be no more fat talking!  Chagall says he still wants to get his paws around you.:in-love:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...that IS insulting Molly. I think we could go with "pleasingly plump." You've still got your womanly curves and with just a little cutting back, you'll be back to your svelte figure in no time. Take it from me, Jose`, who has had his ups and downs as well. It's funny...our Moms don't notice at first when we're inching up around our mid sections and then all of a sudden, they notice and we start getting gipped. Fewer snacks, less food, they sneak in some green beans, which I like pretty darn well actually, so it's not too bad. And my Mom starts taking me on more walks, which I also like. So, the trick is, to try and get more goodies out of them first, then we get those other benefits until we're perfect. Then we can try the whole process again...bat those eye lashes, get more food, get a little chubby, get more variety such as green beans and best of all, more outings. haha. I think you're pretty darn cute and I'd love to romance you but I think you're too far away.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Dear Molly,

You have my sincere sympathy! The same thing happened to me during the summer. My mum cut my hair really really short all over then got all upset and then the 'f' word was flying about all over the place... 'fat', 'fat', 'fat'. Humph! Like _*she *_should talk!!!!

THEN to make it worse she brings home this stupid skinny mini and STANDS US SIDE BY SIDE!!! Just because he weighed less than me I ended up getting less food, less treats and dragged for miles and miles on my walks - with the stupid skinny mini getting EXTRAS!!!!!!!!!

Anyway I got my own back because now I can run rings round Mum again and she is the one ends up tired after walks - I just go to the toy cupboard and force her to play with me instead of sitting down with a cuppa! Hah! Revenge is mine sayeth the slimmer poodle!

The suffering won't last too long, then you can start plotting on getting your own back!

Love
Pippin
xxx


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Dear Molly,
> 
> You have my sincere sympathy! The same thing happened to me during the summer. My mum cut my hair really really short all over then got all upset and then the 'f' word was flying about all over the place... 'fat', 'fat', 'fat'. Humph! Like _*she *_should talk!!!!
> 
> ...











Hahahaha!
You love Pushkin really Pippin,you know you do!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

such a cutie!!! my daughter has two minis - they are exactly 10 lbs apart and they eat the exzct same thing - just shaped different. Poor Cassie - the plump one - she is accused of being fat too! I feel bad for her because she doesnt get any more food than Gabie! lol Hang in there Molly! you are a cutie!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We can use the term my vet uses "chunky". I keep feeling Callie's ribs and backbone. He said if you can feel those, a poodle is still within normal weight. (I give it a little bit of leeway, after all, we must compensate for 1" of curly hair).


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Miss Molly, she's got a point, baby's got 'back,' but you are very beautiful. Your bikini days may be over for a few weeks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

In the words of Garfield " you are not over weight, your under tall!" Haha. Good thing your mum has got good restraint. Hate to see those knees blow out.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Walk-Walk-Walk*

Okay, Molly---no more rides! :biggrin: It's back to walk-walk-walk for you.... :sweat::sweat: 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh Molly, don't feel bad. Almost 5 months of snow and a 5 week heat have not been kind to nikita. We are in the same boat. If only it would ever stop snowing and get above 20 degrees...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Molly

I'm kind of in the same boat here. My mommy keeps saying she thinks I'm putting on too much weight. It's only 1 single pound! She put on 23 lbs herself since she started getting her prego belly. I don't see her cutting out her snacks so why should I. But mommy likes to compare me to Miu Miu who is only 6 lbs. So now I go ask daddy and grandma for treats instead. They always sneak them to me. I don't see myself as chubby. I think I'm muscular. After all I'm a boy. I need my strong mussels to protect my mommy. 

BTW I think it's the fluffy haircut that my mommy came up with this time. It makes my butt look fat and that's why mommy thinks I'm chubby.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

This happens to me a lot....whenever Mom doesn't walk me enough, or play ball with me every night. Once we start up again I get svelte in no time! You will too! I think you are quite fluffy and lovely though!

Love, Indie


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My dearest Molly, 

How dare your mommy call you fat! I happen to agree with many of the fine fellow poodles on here, you are a very attractive young lady. I am so sorry she said something like that to you. My mom says that word is not nice, that real women have curves... not sure what she means by that though. Anyway, if you wanted to exercise, tell your mommy she should walk you all around showing you off.  I would be proud to have you walk around with me!

Love, 
Remington


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Miss Molly, if you knew what I just ate for a snack, multiples of something I shouldn't have, you wouldn't feel bad at all. I for one think you are adorable. But I guess we both have to look forward to more moving and less noshing. If only the weather would improve….


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Aw, Molly is still adorable. Puppet has put on some weight throughout the winter too and I was just telling her dad we need to do something about it. 

He said we should start crating her during our meals, and I was all "I don't know, she doesn't really beg or anything, she just sits there looking cute" and he says "I know, I just can't resist her". So maybe I should start crating him instead, lol!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! She's killing me with the 'pretty please?' pose........third day with no 'goodies from my plate.......................LOL! But she did finish the 'dreaful kibble' last night! Hahaha!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We talked about locking Callie out of the room when we eat. She has the most intense stare! She only gets a piece of carrot or a string bean off the plates now, only veggies or apple for snacks. She stuck her nose up at the apple yesterday.............


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope it's ok...maybe this can help? 

I trained Lou & Apollo to IGNORE us completely when we eat, like almost to absurdity, they can't look or be near LOL because that stare just kills me !!(previous experiences)

What I did is say "leave it alone" which they know what that means from other situations such as Lou pestering Apollo when he is trying to bring the ball back to me, I say "Lou leave him alone" and rewarded when she did , so she stopped and waited for her turn to fetch. But back to the food. So I tell them firmly , even if at first I had to put them to a down-stay all the way at the other end of the room while my husband ate. And if they tried to go near him I'd say "AH-AH leave him alone!" And when they looked away and acted relaxed I gave them treats. 
Then they started ignoring. So after hubby and I were done eating. I would walk into a different room and call them for "their reward" a ground beef nugget and lots of praise for not begging. 
So now they sleep while we eat.

Here I'm eating some leftovers LOL
Can u see my tapaware and spoon? And the dogs ignoring it! Visitors think that's the coolest thing too! 
















It was very easy! Because I never let it happen, from the beginning, so I don't know how hard it would be for a dog that has already gotten table scraps in the past. The reward would have to be a real good one, But I think this would work. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

They are so cute! You were smarter than we were. Maybe we wouldn't have spoiled her so much if we had had two! She is a moocher for sure. Your approach is worth a try.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

SusanG said:


> They are so cute! You were smarter than we were. Maybe we wouldn't have spoiled her so much if we had had two! She is a moocher for sure. Your approach is worth a try.


No, you just end up spoiling them both... Wish I had Lou's strength to resist!

Mine both sit quietly staring, but as they're low to the floor it's easier to ignore. LOL. But Pushkin then sticks his nose into your leg... We do make them wait until we've finished, then they get a tiny little bit of something, usually my veg that I've left...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> No, you just end up spoiling them both... Wish I had Lou's strength to resist!
> 
> Mine both sit quietly staring, but as they're low to the floor it's easier to ignore. LOL. But Pushkin then sticks his nose into your leg... We do make them wait until we've finished, then they get a tiny little bit of something, usually my veg that I've left...


You're funny!  It's impossible to say no to a cute nose that appears on your leg and sniffing the plate!!!!! That's just too hard!  it's breaks my heart LOL they lick their lips too! That's the only reason I "had strength" , because I knew that if that beautiful black nose poked me once at the table we 'd all be ruined! Hahahaha! I'd give them my whole dinner LOL  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

hee hee that is so funny ............. I have a fridge magnet with a woolly sheep that says ... IM NOT FAT IM FLUFFY ..... you could try sharing this with your poodle mummy xxxxxx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear PF Friends,

My Mom is right...I was getting a little chubby...but guess what? My girlish figure is coming back! My Mom never gave in to my 'looks' and she made me run instead of riding on her scooter for our 'walks!' ...........I did convince her to share bit of her KFC with me though, so it wasn't ALL torture!!
I am able to jog for a whole 1/2 mile without even stopping to rest!!! I'm very proud of myself!!!!

Your Former Chubby Princess
MOLLY

P.S. See....my waistline IS coming back and it's only been 3 weeks!!!!! (excuse my messy/overgrown hair, I reaallly need to see my hairdresser!)


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly you are one Hot Poodle!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Molly, you are a trooper! I knew you'd be svelte in no time at all! Guess all the boys will no doubt take notice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Way to go Molly! I was a little worried that with you being so pretty and all that there maybe wouldn't be enough of an incentive to buckle down and lose the little bit of extra weight. I think it's harder when you're such a looker and can "get away" with being a few pounds over. You can say to yourself "I still look good, why should I deprive myself." Good job girl (and congrats to Mom too, for the discipline)!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Way to go Molly! U look great. Me...I'm still 9 lbs cuz daddy and grandma still sneaks me my yummy dehydrated meats. Going for my annual check up on Tuesday. The doctor better not say anything about my weight otherwise mommy will put her foot down and cut my yummies and make daddy and grandma stop sharing some of their food with me. Sigh Gucci


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Molly! What you_ do_ to me, you have _no _idea!! I was trying _so, so_ hard to forget you. But now, all I can think of is wanting to wrap my long, muscled *silver *legs around your petite waist and waste no time getting down to business!:knuddel: I'm off to take a cold shower right now. :bath:But, as always, the offer to shower you with my manly poodle affection stands. :flowers:You are looking_ smoking _hot, girl!! ~ Chagall :kiss:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh Molly! What you_ do_ to me, you have _no _idea!! I was trying _so, so_ hard to forget you. But now, all I can think of is wanting to wrap my long, muscled *silver *legs around your petite waist and waste no time getting down to business!:knuddel: I'm off to take a cold shower right now. :bath:But, as always, the offer to shower you with my manly poodle affection stands. :flowers:You are looking_ smoking _hot, girl!! ~ Chagall :kiss:


Whoa, that is quite steamy...not sure that Willow is old enough to read that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CHAGALL! OOOHHHH BABY!

If I didn't know better, we sure could give Journey, Quincy, Cayenne, Cammie Tiger, Dharma, and all those other 'active' Poodles a run for their money! I wonder what color our kids would be? We can only dream of sultry and forbidden nights....... ( and days could be fun too)!!!!!!!
Much Love 
and Wet Kisses,
MOLLY


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not sure what you two are talking about - is it the game Sophy played with Bailey and Mum would not let me join in? Sophy says it's all a bit boring really - chasing chickens together is much more fun, and _much_ better for the waistline!
Poppy


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can see Chagall wants to exercise with you Molly but watch out, that kind of exercise will give you a bigger belly!!! You do look smokin' hot, keep up the good work girl.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

@Molly and @ Chagall...

BEHAVE!! There are puppies reading and I for one am NOT ready to have "the conversation" with Pippin...!!!

But well done Molly! (and mum!)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> Not sure what you two are talking about - is it the game Sophy played with Bailey and Mum would not let me join in? Sophy says it's all a bit boring really -* chasing chickens together is much more fun,* and _much_ better for the waistline!
> Poppy


I have yet to tell Chagall this, I don't begin to know how! (I'd much rather have "the birds and the bees" talk with him.) :embarrassed2: Last night our neighbor told me she is getting rid of the chickens, all of them! And no, not because of Chagall "exercising" them with a game of "chicken" now and again. (Not entirely his fault, as they free range onto the hillside of _our_ property!) He will be _so_ forlorn without them to entertain him! Maybe this will help to convince my dh we_ do_ need another mini around the house, for Chagall's sake. No chicken chasing, and remaining chaste, my poor little *silver* boy!:Cry:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no!! Gosh, I am soooo sorry you are going to have to be the bearer of such awful news!

No chickens???!!!!

:faint:

Definitely this blow MUST be made up to Chagall by bringing in a playmate immediately!! Tell DH it is now illegal to refuse to aid such an emotional blow by providing a suitable substitute... We will back you up...


----------

